Ask HN: What are the reasons for choosing a NoSQL over a relational database? - skyisblue
======
albumdropped
NoSQL is good if you need flexibility in the data you store. So if you wanted
to start collecting user's twitter handles, you could easily add that and then
stop collecting them anytime. So some records would have twitter handles and
some wouldn't. The table structure wouldn't have to change.

Also, MongoDB in particular has a geospatial data index. So if you were using
location data and querying by location (e.g. what's nearby a user's location)
that's a great feature. Not sure if other NoSQL solutions have that or if just
Mongo.

------
billconan
I can only speak for myself. I’m unfamiliar with sql and don’t need complex
queries. I am also not sure how to deal with sql injections and don’t want to
spend time on figuring it out.

I also don’t have a clear picture of the structure of the database when I
start a project . I want to have the flexibility of adding entries whenever I
want.

I’m using mongodb now. I am aware it has issues, but its programming interface
is convenient.

